# Sick of BBQ!



## Woodman1 (Jul 14, 2006)

All last weekend at Cabelas smelling BBQ and cooking for two straight days to feed 390 today and I am about barbequed out! Big Mac, Filet o Fish and Fries for dinner! I cooked 18 butts and 26 flats last night! I cut so much brisket today I'll puke if I think about it.............there I went! #-o


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> All last weekend at Cabelas smelling BBQ and cooking for two straight days to feed 390 today and I am about barbequed out! *Big Mac, Filet o Fish and Fries for dinner!* I cooked 18 butts and 26 flats last night! I cut so much brisket today I'll puke if I think about it.............there I went! #-o


   Whooooaa.. #-o


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I got that feeling after just smoking a few chickens.   :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> All last weekend at Cabelas smelling BBQ and cooking for two straight days to feed 390 today and I am about barbequed out! Big Mac, Filet o Fish and Fries for dinner! I cooked 18 butts and 26 flats last night! I cut so much brisket today I'll puke if I think about it.............there I went! #-o


 :ack: The kids wanted McD's today I could barely choke down a burger. #-o 
That's alot of Q woodman.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2006)

I was just thinking to ask you how your'e catering job went.
You love it and you know it ....quit whining!
Everybody have a good time?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 14, 2006)

Cry Baby!! :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :!:    :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Cry Baby!! :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :!:    :grin:


Filet 'o' fish   Gimme' a break


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 14, 2006)

Hike up your skirt Dave and get back to the pit, Wuss.  :grin:  But I know the feeling, I do get tired of eating barbece, Just never of cooking it.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2006)

I think the yellow plaid skirt is his favorite, along with the Pistons t-shirt :grin:


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 15, 2006)

Say it is'nt so!!!
I can see where your comen from, taken a hobby into a liven can make it hard to enjoy at times, i just do small partys, 50 peple is about the most and i'm usally sick of it after 3rd one and don't want to do any for my self.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 15, 2006)

Here's some "before" pics. Someone decided to bring our dog "Holmes" up the night before...

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 9247896909


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow Dave what a cook.  Did you have any help??


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job Dave, Too bad Holmes didn't help out too much. Did a cook one time at a wedding, 160# leg of lamb and 150# of butts, NEVER AGAIN! We had KFC after that gig. Nice pics.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 15, 2006)

THe salesmen at the company did the serving, cutting brownies, and assembling the coleslaw to the dressing as needed. But I did EVERYTHING else! Planning, buying, packing, pickin-up supplies, setting up, rubbing, cooking, pulling, slicing, chopping, cleaning up. From loading to unloading was 48 hours. Yesterday, I worked non-stop for 13 hours straight . 4:00 am to 5:00 pm! I cleared $3,000 in profit. Worth it? I say yes!


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> THe salesmen at the company did the serving, cutting brownies, and assembling the coleslaw to the dressing as needed. But I did EVERYTHING else! Planning, buying, packing, pickin-up supplies, setting up, rubbing, cooking, pulling, slicing, chopping, cleaning up. From loading to unloading was 48 hours. Yesterday, I worked non-stop for 13 hours straight . 4:00 am to 5:00 pm! I cleared $3,000 in profit. Worth it? I say yes!


So all this whinning was to get to the point where you get to tell us you cleared $3K!?!?!?!   
You should have opened with that.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 15, 2006)

Well hell yea, But about half way threw did you think " WTF am I stupid? " When catering, Cash is where it's at!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2006)

$3k doing what you like for one job...what a baby!!  Attention whore!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> $3k doing what you like for one job...what a baby!!  Attention whore!!


That's what I was saying.

What a little.............


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2006)

That was alot of grub  
So that was the infamous dog huh?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 15, 2006)

How long did those butts take?  I think we need to bump the temp in the main up a little to avoid what happened in Harpersville and in Dundee wich was really long cooking times.  Those butts in Dundee were in for 14 hours which is long for their size.  Looks like a lot of food. Did Barkly "play" with the little lamb???


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> How long did those butts take?  I think we need to bump the temp in the main up a little to avoid what happened in Harpersville and in Dundee wich was really long cooking times.  Those butts in Dundee were in for 14 hours which is long for their size.  Looks like a lot of food. Did Barkly "play" with the little lamb???


Now that you mentioned it I didn't notice the "new" member of the crew


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2006)

You guys all suck. I'm an idiot too!


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 18, 2006)

Great job! And yes "You deserve a break today, so get up and get away, to McDonald's!"    =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> THe salesmen at the company did the serving, cutting brownies, and assembling the coleslaw to the dressing as needed. But I did EVERYTHING else! Planning, buying, packing, pickin-up supplies, setting up, rubbing, cooking, pulling, slicing, chopping, cleaning up. From loading to unloading was 48 hours. Yesterday, I worked non-stop for 13 hours straight . 4:00 am to 5:00 pm! I cleared $3,000 in profit. Worth it? I say yes!



I wonder how many IRS agents are lurking around here?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 18, 2006)

I can speak for Woodman here...he has it all set up through an accountant and is keeping track of every penny to report to the Government!  He is a good example of how to run the business the right way...he is also a pillar of the community!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 18, 2006)

He's a good boy.  Too much to risk for not enough return for not doing it right.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 18, 2006)

It's all true! Plus , I won't _really_ make a profit until next year!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 19, 2006)

But look at all the friends you have made Woody!
I like BBQ but
BLTs and cottage cheese & maters on the side sounds good about now.
I hate 95 degree weather.


----------

